# Andoush ha pasado los 3000



## Peterdg

Y nadie lo ha visto .

Andoush,

¡¡¡Felicidades por tus 3000+ posts!!!

Es un placer leerte.

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Andoush, me uno al belga hispano (descendiente de los de una pica en Flandes) para celebrar tus tres mil increíbles aportaciones al foro: es un gusto leerte, siempre, y lo digo en serio.


----------



## donbill

¡Felicidades! Congratulations! Chapeau bas!

Aprendo la mar de cosas leyendo tus posts. ¡Que vengan otros 3000! ¡Y pronto!

un abrazo,

Bill


----------



## Pinairun

Como la Patagonia me pilla de paso, no voy a perder la oportunidad de estar un rato en buena compañía y de felicitar a Andoush, a quien antes solo había visto de lejos.

¡Brindemos por tener muchas ocasiones más de leerte!


----------



## blasita

Yo me apunto al brindis, Pinairun .

Andoush, creo que ya te lo he dicho antes, pero no me importa repetirlo una y otra vez.  Gracias por tus interesantes y siempre acertados ´posts´. Sos estupenda . 

*¡Muchísimas Felicidades!*

Un abrazo.

Marisa


----------



## duvija

Andoush! bien por los 3000. Todos muy contentos de tenerte en el foro. Un abrazo (sin palote)

elisa


----------



## kreiner

Muchas felicidades, Andoush, por 3000 posts como 3000 soles .


----------



## cbrena

Felicidades por tus 3000 aportaciones siempre resolutivas y cordiales. 

Y una mención especial a tu simpática idea de poner boca abajo tu avatar el día de los Inocecentes.

Haznos un favor: no te rehabilites de tu adicción a WR.


----------



## Alma de cántaro

¡Enhorabuena Andoush! Aunque no muy viejo aquí (ni muy nuevo ahí fuera, en el mundo), he tenido la oportunidad de disfrutar de tus comentarios. No hay duda de que seguiré estando atento a lo que aportes en adelante.

 Pedro


----------



## Andoush

¡Ay, gente, qué sorpresa! ¡Qué emoción! Mil gracias por sus hermosos mensajes y bueno, qué se le va a hacer, voy a tener que ceder a mi adicción a WR: ¡si no tiene cura, no tiene cura! Gracias, gracias y una vez más gracias!!!!! 

You made my day!
¡Arriba WR! 

Cariños a todos,
Andrea

PD1: Ja! Conque les gustó mi avatar boca abajo, eh! Y es todo una arte! 
PD2: Ah y la que aprende toneladas, gracias a todos ustedes... soy YO!!
PD3: Peter, sos un sol por pensar en abrir este hilo.


----------



## Mirlo

Felicidades por tus 3000 aportaciones ya que siempre ando apurada (en el trabajo, pero no le digas a nadie) y me haces la segunda...
No de verdad, ¡estoy muy feliz de tus aportaciones y de tenerte en el foro!


----------



## Andoush

¡Gracias, Mirlo! Apareces sólo (¡le sigo poniendo tilde!) cada tanto y sin embargo tienes miles y miles de aportaciones y siempre tan pertinentes!!! Hasta el próximo hilo en común entonces !

Saludos gente linda,
Andrea


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *Andoush*, vecina:

Hace poquito que nos hemos conocido -creo- y recién ahora encuentro este hilo.
Llego tarde (como siempre) para festejarte los 3.000 posts, pero temprano para felicitarte por los 4.000...

Siempre me haces mucha gracia; me gusta tu humor y eso lo aprecio de verdad. ¡Felicitaciones, y sigue así!

Aquí te dejo un obsequio virtual, para que imagines lo que gustes.

Vivi


----------



## Andoush

¡Gracias, Vivi! Quería escribirte algo piola en lunfardo pero lo cierto es que no se me ocurre nada!!!! Snif, snif! 

Y te cuento que no llegas nada tarde porque siempre es una grata sorpresa recibir este tipo de mensajes en mi bandeja de entrada. No hay nada mejor para levantar los ánimos!!!

En cuanto al "obsequio virtual", hmm... ya veré lo que me imagino !

¡Qué tengas un hermoso día, Vivi!
Andrea


----------

